# "Taguer les messages de Mail"



## Devavrata (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, toutes !





Voilà, j'utilise Mail comme logiciel de messagerie. Il y a des messages dont le contenu m'intéressent, que je ne veux pas forcément ranger dans une bàl - qui restent donc dans ma Inbox - et dont le "Sujet" n'est pas très explicite (surtout après quelques années).

J'aimerais donc bien pouvoir y attacher une note ou, au moins, les "taguer" avec quelques mots clés. Mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas comment, avec Mail, cela est possible... Une idée ?

Sinon, y a-t-il d'autres logiciels qui le permettent ? Thunderbird ?

Merci pour vos avis avisés 

Dev


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Mettre un drapeau ?
Autrement il y a MailTags, extension pour Mail, extrêmement puissante. De plus, assez facile à utiliser.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2015)

drapeaux

ou bal intelligentes
(qui sont des résultats de recherche)
--
une autre option c'est GMAIL en imap
car gmail  en ligne n'a pas de "bal" - dossiers
ce sont des TAGS ( libellés)
et un même message peut etre dans plusieurs tags en même temps
et on peut avoir autant de tags qu'on veut
(très pratique pour par exemple avoir un message au pif une réservation de vol- listé dans à la fois voyage , boulot ou vacances , à confirmer , à payer ( puis dans payé, lol) etc etc

et dans Mail un tag gmail est une bal


----------

